# safari 6 problème avec vider le cache



## Louisaaa (7 Août 2012)

bonsoir à tous!

j'ai consulté de nombreux sujets concernant safari 6 et vider le cacher mais apparemment personne ne rencontre les même problèmes.
Avant la version 6 de safari lorsque je vidais le cache les liens des sites consultés n'apparaissaient plus en violet mais en bleu. Maintenant, en activant cette même option les liens consultés restent en violet et ce même si je clique sur "réinitialiser safari".

comment remedier à ce problème? est-il possible de revenir à l'ancienne version safari.

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

Quand tu fais Safari > Réinitialiser Safari, une fenêtre apparaît. Dans cette fenêtre, il faut cocher la case "Effacer l'historique". La couleur des liens dépend de l'historique, et non du cache.


----------



## Louisaaa (7 Août 2012)

merci de m'avoir répondu aussi vite mais dans la petite fenêtre "réinitialiser safari" toutes les cases sont cochées donc ça supprime mon historique. je comprends pas pourquoi ces sites restent en violet.


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

Louisaaa a dit:


> merci de m'avoir répondu aussi vite mais dans la petite fenêtre "réinitialiser safari" toutes les cases sont cochées donc ça supprime mon historique. je comprends pas pourquoi ces sites restent en violet.



Hmm... Et si tu quittes Safari après la réinitialisation, et que tu l'ouvres de nouveau, est-ce que la couleur est toujours violet? Parfois, il faut quitter complètement le programme, pour que les changements prennent effet.


----------



## Louisaaa (7 Août 2012)

J'ai essayé de cette manière et j'ai toujours les liens en violet...je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème avec l'ancienne version safari..


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

Louisaaa a dit:


> J'ai essayé de cette manière et j'ai toujours les liens en violet...je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème avec l'ancienne version safari..



Très bizarre... Je suis à court d'idées. Peut-être que les fichiers qui contiennent l'historique sont corrompus ou n'ont pas les privilèges (permissions) requis. Essaie ceci:


Quitter Safari.
Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
Copier et coller ceci dans le Terminal:
	
	



```
mv ~/Library/Safari/History* ~/.Trash
```

Appuyer sur la touche Entrée.
Cette commande supprimera les fichiers qui contiennent l'historique, en les plaçant dans la Corbeille. Elle est sans danger. Ces fichiers seront reconstruits par Safari.


----------



## Louisaaa (7 Août 2012)

J'ai fait cette manip et j'ai ensuite réinitialiser safari et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas! 

c'est vraiment bizarre! est ce que l'on peut revenir à l'ancienne version Safari parce que ça devient énervant...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Louisaaa a dit:


> J'ai fait cette manip et j'ai ensuite réinitialiser safari et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas!



T'as fait cela ? 







Pourquoi vouloir revenir à 





> c'est vraiment bizarre! est ce que l'on peut revenir à l'ancienne version Safari parce que ça devient énervant...


 le nouveau va très bien ... quand on s'y met


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

Je crois que je devine ce qui se passe. Tu es connecté(e) à ton compte Google, et c'est ton compte Google qui colorie les résultats de recherche. Va sur http://www.google.com/history et regarde si c'est le cas. Je parie que les liens violet n'apparaissent que dans Google.

Il n'est pas possible de revenir à l'ancienne version de Safari.


----------



## Louisaaa (7 Août 2012)

Anonyme: oui déjà fait....
otgl: Je n'ai pas de compte google et hier j'ai désactiver la personnalisation basée sur mes recherches précédentes...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Louisaaa a dit:


> Anonyme: oui déjà fait....
> otgl: Je n'ai pas de compte google et hier j'ai désactiver la personnalisation basée sur mes recherches précédentes...



Bon ... dans le rang >

As-tu réparé les permissions ? A lire avant  ça peut aider :> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html#reparerautorisations


----------

